# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους. >  Κατασκευή "σκαλιτσας"!!!

## nikolakis81

*Καλησπέρα σε όλους και ευχαριστώ για την πολύτιμη βοήθεια που μου έχετε προσφέρει όλοι σας!!!*

*ακόμα και με τις απορίες σας γιατί χωρίς αυτές δεν θα είχαμε και απαντήσεις....


Να παρουσιαστώ και εγώ λοιπόν....
είμαι νέος σχετικά με τα θέματα τον πτηνών καθώς περιποιούμαι 4 χρονια τώρα 5 ενυδρεία, μεγάλα και μικρά!!!


πριν το καλοκαίρι λοιπόν απέκτησα ένα βελγικό καναρίνι το οποιο δεν βάζει γλώσσα μέσα του και 2 υπέροχων bagies τα οποια ακόμα δεν με κάνουν παρέα γιατί είναι πολύ φοβισμένα!!!!


προσπαθώ λοιπόν όπως λένε και οι πιο έμπειροι με υπομονή να με μάθουν και να με συνηθίσουν!!!!

πρώτη προσπάθεια λοιπόν είναι και η κατασκευή της "σκαλιτσας"!!!!
παρουσιάζω φωτό και  για απορίες εδώ είμαι!!!!

καλώς σας βρήκα!!!!


*keep rocking!!!*



Θα χρειαστούμε σωλήνα από pvc ψαλίδι μονωτική και πολύχρονη  κλωστή που δεν είναι στην φωτό!


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Kόβουμε τον σωλήνα σε δυο ισα μεγάλα μέρη και σε περισσότερα μικρά!!


Κολλάμε με την μονωτική το πάνω και το κάτω μέρος....


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Και τα υπόλοιπα σκαλοπατάκια με τον ίδιο τρόπο!!!


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Αρχίζουμε το περιτύλιγμα!!!
εμένα ευτυχώς με βοηθησε που στα πιο πολλά σημεία χωρούσε να περάσει η καλούμπα ανάμεσα από τα σκαλάκια γιατί αλλοίως ακόμα θα τύλιγα!!!


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Και τελικά να το αποτέλεσμα!!!


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



*  Καλο παιχνίδι!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Ευχαριστούμε για την όμορφη κατασκευή που μας παρουσίασες με υποδειγματικό τρόπο θα έλεγα.

----------


## Anestisko

πολυ ομορφι σκαλα μπραβο

----------

